# Kee kee call



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Could anyone reccomend a good site to hear a kee kee call, We are having our second fall turkey season in Ontario and would love to master the kee kee as i heard its a great call to use in the fall.....Thanks any info would be greatly appreciated....Good luck to evryone :beer:


----------



## preston39 (Oct 11, 2009)

This one seems good;

http://www.nwtf.org/all_about_turkeys/s ... rkeys.html

Whatta u think?


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Thats a great link...... thanks for posting :beer:


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Woodhaven makes a slate style call specifically designed to to kee-kee and purr. Sounds pretty awesome but it's about $100.00 roughly. Might be worth looking into though.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't sell the KeeKee short during the spring season either!! I have used it...actually a slightly shortened version of it right after fly down. I've hear it so many times when the hens that ended up getting separated or just roosted further away from each other, use it as a "lost" call when they're gathering up after flydown. It can be especially effective if you have an OLD, DOMINANT gobbler that "hens up" quickly after hitting the ground. I use it to call the the "old boss hen" IMMEDIATELY after flydown or when I simulate a flydown right at day break. The birds you hunt will determine flydown time as like most other animals...they can be creatures of habit. Try it sometime even when you're just scouting before the season...I almost gauranty you'll here it at least once. Just an after thought...it does seem to get more prevelant as the leaves start popping and decrease the distance the birds can see each other on the roost. Good Luck!!


----------

